# [SOLVED] Cant Seem to get onto SIS Drivers Download Page



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

Cant get onto SIS Drivers Download Page 

i need two Drivers:

Video Controller Ven 1039 Dev 6330

MultiMedia Audio Controller Ven 1039 Dev 7012 

i cant get the drivers from the site and cant find them anyway does anyone know if the SIS site is down ? 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cant Seem to get onto SIS Drivers Download Page*

what model m/b do you have


----------



## DLGibson92 (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: Cant Seem to get onto SIS Drivers Download Page*

yes got them thans mate forgot about the motherboard trick 

its a Asrock K7S41GX 

searched on google and got them.

for anyone else who needs the Audio Driver and Graphics driver follow these links:

Graphics :

http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=K7S41GX&s=462&T=D&ID=60 

Audio:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/download.asp?Model=K7S41GX&s=462&T=D&ID=62

Thanks for your Help dai


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

http://www.sis.com/download/

glad to see you got it sorted.


----------

